# Help transfering  clone..to  DWC  from  Bubbler



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello  friends...as  the tittle  states...I  like  to  play  with a  DWC  and been tryn  to  cone  in Rockwool  useing  *Growdudes*  method..sorry  Brotha..I got  one in  16 ..  I have  my  Bubbler  down to  11  days at  90%..but  been  stumbling  on the  transfer..i  would  really  like  to  use  the clones  from  bubbler  and open to all suggestions..and  will  try  them  ALL..



Thanks  everyone:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

First off what are you using as a medium?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello  friends...as  the tittle  states...I  like  to  play  with a  DWC  and been tryn  to  cone  in Rockwool  useing  *Growdudes*  method..sorry  Brotha..I got  one in  16 ..  I have  my  Bubbler  down to  11  days at  90%..but  been  stumbling  on the  transfer..i  would  really  like  to  use  the clones  from  bubbler  and open to all suggestions..and  will  try  them  ALL..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  everyone:48:



How long did they last for before they died?
Did ya over water the cubes?


Just bury the roots in hydroton.
If going into rockwool just place on top of slab and burry in hydroton.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 21, 2009)

hello 4u. i take mine from bubble cloner, and put about 2 inch hydroten in my 5 inch net pot, sit clone in, then add (gently), hydroten to top of net pot, then into my buckets(rez)... ...

have'nt lost one yet...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> How long did they last for before they died?
> Did ya over water the cubes?
> 
> 
> ...


 


Hey  thanks  growdude...I  was  lettin  them  go  a  good  30  days..Im  sure i  get  them to  wet...I  place  in  pie  pan  and  keep  water  1/1/4 inch  deep..I  lke  ti  I  like the  slab idea  ill  try  that  on  the  next  rooted  clone  from  bubbler..That  I may  be  able  to  do..Thanks  again  Brotha  Ill  let  ya  know  how  it  does..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> hello 4u. i take mine from bubble cloner, and put about 2 inch hydroten in my 5 inch net pot, sit clone in, then add (gently), hydroten to top of net pot, then into my buckets(rez)... ...
> 
> have'nt lost one yet...


..Thanks  IRISH...how  much  root  mass  do  ya  allow  befor  moveing  seems  I  eithr  brake  the  roots  or  the  cocco puffs  dry  them  fast.. ..I  have  hard  enough  time  moveing  them  to  soil..Gonna  try  D  top of  slab  and  see..here  are  when i  take  from  my  bubbler..the  root  is  about 12-18  inches  long..fish bone  like  structure...I  let  get  to  much  and  rip  when  pulling out..lol..what  a  gresat  hobby:lama:  okay  Gotta  go  Bed  now  so  I  can  wake  and  go  to  SHED


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> First off what are you using as a medium?


 



hey  ozzy...no  medium  thas  what  Im  trying  to  get  too...i  like  cloneing  useing the  bubble  cloner  Im  getting  the  transfer  to  soil  down  okay..But  not to  the  Hydroton  for  MY  DWC...I  Run  one  of  these  a  yr  and  would  like  to  do  a  clone..last  one  was  from  seed  and  was  Male..:hitchair:  Dont wanna  waste  time  time  again..thanks  for  soping  in:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2009)

I transfer mine to 3" pots.  I hold the clone inside the pot with the roots kind of lying on the bottom of the cup--no hydrotron between the bottom of the pot and the roots.  I adjust the water level so that it is just barely over the bottom of the cup.  It generally takes less than a week for the roots to start growing through the hydrotron and into the water.

Good looking roots on those clones, 4U


----------



## 141820 (Nov 21, 2009)

so when you use the hydroton u don't use a rockwool? and when you use rockwool u just stick the clone in the rockwool right when u cut and just keep the rockwool moist untill roots come out of it then put it in a netpot in your dwc and cover wit hydroton?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2009)

141820 said:
			
		

> so when you use the hydroton u don't use a rockwool? and when you use rockwool u just stick the clone in the rockwool right when u cut and just keep the rockwool moist untill roots come out of it then put it in a netpot in your dwc and cover wit hydroton?


 

I  am  trying to  use  the  rckwool cube...I take  cutting...dip  in  cloneX  root  hormone..and  stick in cube..



I  jus took a  clone  from  bubble cloner  and  split  a  cube  in  half  and  gently  placed  roots  inside  cube  and  pnched  togather...then  placed  in  Hydroton  and is now in  DWC...will  keep  ya posted:aok:


take  care  and  b safe


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 22, 2009)

I go right into hydroton in 6" netpots. I usually let the roots get pretty big first. (i tried putting them in sooner but it took forever to get the roots growing out the sides). After that i hand water them. Usually 2 weeks. Think i'm gonna try what THG described and let the very bottom sit in water next time.


----------

